# Question about '97 240sx



## 240SXspartan (Jun 11, 2006)

I just bought my Nissan about a month ago and am going off to college here pretty soon but I want to get my car hooked up and give it some more speed. I was going to look into getting a Turbo but a friend's friend told me that since I have the 2.7 liter engine that a Turbo would use the engine up and blow it in like 30k miles (it has about 140k on it now). So my question is does this guy know what hes talking about and if so what other kind of stuff would be best to invest into my car. Another thing is I bought it from a friend's dad who owns a used car lot and he bought it from a Japanese guy who was moving back to Japan and there are some stickers on the car but I don't know what this guy added. Theres Nismo and hipposleek stickers and he also wired in a vaccume and amp gage (can someone tell me why you would hook these up I know the amp was probably for a system since he had some nice Alpine speakers but why the vaccume gage?) I know there are a few questions in here but I really want to learn about my car and would appreciate any help I can get. Thanks-MMDT


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

u don't have a 2.7 liter, it a 2.4 (KA24DE). and you can turbo it, but i'd rather swap an SR or RB.


----------



## 240SXspartan (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks, and yeah i typed it wrong, 2.4 woops! Thanks. Anyone else about the other questions with the gages thanks.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the gauges were probably just for looks, thats all. i don't really see the need for a amp gauge, unless he had one kick ass system in it.


----------

